# Misty Mountain



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Crags near Mt Rainier


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Had a look at your work Pat. All very impressive, but I particularly like this latest one. Nice going.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you I was up at Sunrise in Mt Rainier and saw the clouds around the peaks and took a telephoto shot of it to use for this painting


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

was totally expecting a bob ross tutorial painting haha. good job


----------

